# Beratung xtrem leichtes notebook 13-14 zoll



## zia (18. September 2009)

Ich brauche ein neues laptop. Da ich viel unterwegs bin, sollte es möglichst leicht sein, trotzdem stabil und nicht so teuer, außerdem sollte es kein vista haben, lieber xp. Ich brauche es für office anwendungen, fürs internet, filme und mp3. Und der Bildschirm sollte auch bei Sonnenlicht lesbar sein und der Akku möglichst lange halten.

Ich hab jetzt schon ein wenig rumgeguckt und finde die acer timelines bzw das acer travelmate timeline klingen ganz gut. Allerdings bemängeln manche im netz die tastatur. hat da jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen? 

dann gibt es da ja auch noch unterschiedliche modelle, deren unterschiede mir gar nichts sagen. 

Habe auch überlegt, mir ein macbook zu kaufen, allerdings habe ich 2 wichtige Programme, die nur auf windows laufen, dann macht das wahrscheinlich wenig Sinn so viel Geld auszugeben, oder? Würde das macbook dann überhaupt reichen mit windows?

Würde mich über Unterstützung freuen.


----------



## midnight (18. September 2009)

Also die Business Timelines sind klasse! Ob die Tastatur gut oder schlecht ist, liegt meist am Geschmack des Testers.

Ein Macbook ist toll. Windows läuft da ohne Probleme drauf, würde aber eher virtualisieren. Was hast du denn da für Programme?

so far


----------



## zia (18. September 2009)

citavi (literaturverwaltung) und f4 (Datenauswertung), beide p. gibt es noch nicht für mac. Außerdem arbeite ich viel mit anderen windows nutzern und brauche auch ab und an einen beamer. habe deswegen ein bisschen schiss (kompatibilität) und finde die garantie bei mac auch sehr kurz. Und ich habe auch nicht so viel zeit, mich mit einem neuen system zu befassen. Ich bin mir daher unsicher, ob für mich das travel mate timeline (kostet allerdings auch so um die 850, hat aber matten bildschirm) nicht die bessere Lösung als das  macbook ist...  Will gleichzeitig aber auch etwas stabiles, bekäme noch studirabatt, das macbook mit 2gb arbeitsspeicher käme also ungefähr gleich teuer, wobei vielleicht noch andere sachen (programme, adapter, support) dazu kommen)


----------



## midnight (18. September 2009)

Dann würd ich zu den Timelines greifen. Wenn du nix neues (macos) willst/braucht und auf windows angewiesen bist, dann würde ich auch dabei bleiben!

so far


----------



## zia (18. September 2009)

danke! war etwas zögerlich mit acer, weil ich mal pech damit hatte, nun neige ich aber schon zu dieser lösung, frage mich nur welches davon ich nehmen soll, gibt verschiedene versionen bei den 14 Zollern, die sich durch verschiedene Prozessoren unterscheiden. Das sagt mir leider gar nix.... Kannst Du mir raten?


----------



## midnight (19. September 2009)

Wie wärs mit dem? Die "große" CPU, ATI-Grafik (für Filme und wegen HDMI interessant) und eine 500er Platte.


EDIT: Alle 14,1er bei Geizhals

so far


----------



## zia (19. September 2009)

klingt gut, aber der hat leider keine xp-option, will kein vista (und einen spiegelnden Bildschirm, will auch mal draußen arbeiten können).

Interessant klingt auch  der lenovo Notebooks LENOVO Thinkpad SL300 NS6K5GE *4GB RAM*

oder sonst
Notebooks Acer TravelMate 8471-944G32N Timeline

oder 
Notebooks Acer TravelMate 8471-354G32N Timeline

der Unterschied zwischen beiden ist mir nicht so klar, der 354 kostet auf alle Fälle weniger.

oder ACER TravelMate 6293-843G32N

was denkst Du? danke zia


----------



## midnight (19. September 2009)

Was ihr alle mit den spiegelnden Displays habt. Ich sitz auch grad im vollen Sonnenschein und ich kann noch recht gut arbeiten. Der Herr mit nem non-glossy-Display sieht aber nicht mehr auf seinem Display. Warum du kein Vista willst leuchtet mir nicht ein, aber nun.

Die von dir ausgesuchten haben alle diese Intel-Grafik. Toll ist die nicht. Das letzte ist übrigens ein "normaleres" Laptop - hat halt keinen ulv-Prozessor.

so far


----------



## zia (19. September 2009)

was ist ein ulv-prozessor?

welche grafik wäre besser? 

wahrscheinlich hat das spiegelnd oder nicht beim display wirklich nichts damit zu tun, ob man im Sonnenlicht auch was sieht. aber womit hängt es dann zusammen?

Vista mag ich nicht. Komme gut mit xp klar, das reicht mir und braucht nicht so viel platz und ist auch aus den kinderschuhen raus und meine älteren programme laufen damit problemlos und ich weiß, was es tut


----------



## midnight (19. September 2009)

ulv steht für Ultra Low Voltage. Die CPU hat eine extrem niedrige Spannung, was zu einem niedrigen Stromverbrauch führt. Die ATi-Grafik ist auf jeden Fall besser. Sie kann HD-Material selbst dekodieren und bietet HDMI.

Die Glossy-Displays spiegeln. Das führt dazu, das Farben besser rüberkommen. Allerdings spiegelt sich das Sonnenlicht auch darin. Ich persönlich hab lieber leuchtende Farben als einen minimalen Vorteil beim draußen arbeiten. Wie ich bereits sagte, bei vollem Sonnenschein siehst du auf dem non-glossy nicht viel mehr.
Wenn dir Vista nicht gefällt, kannst du (mit dem Gutschein) auf 7 upgraden - das finden alle XP-user doch so toll  Ich persönlich komme mit Vista bestens klar - auf dem Laptop hatte ich mal XP, da hatte ich dann nur noch die halbe Akkulaufzeit -.- Außerdem ist die Suche bei Vista/7 genial, die von XP kann man voll vor die Wand nageln...

so far


----------



## Kadauz (19. September 2009)

"Lenovo x301"
"Lenovo T400s"


----------



## zia (19. September 2009)

für mich leider zu teuer...


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

ULV CPUs brauchen zwar wenig Strom, dafür sind diese elendig langsam, kann man schon fast mit nem Atom vergleichen, ein Core2Duo wäre da sinnvoller.

Schau dir mal die X61, X200, X300 oder T400 Serie von Lenovo an, Compaq und Dell haben auch rel. gute Geräte.

Ein Gebrauchtgerät vom Händler wäre auch eine gute Option, denn da hast du min. 1 Jahr Gewährleistung und die Herstellergarantie gilt eh noch.

lapstore wäre da ein Gebrauchthändler, gibt aber noch viel mehr von denen. Von Privat würde ich aber kein Gerät kaufen, wäre mir zu unsicher.

Ein mattes Display ist wesentlich besser als ein spiegelndes, letztens haben wir auf der Fahrt zu Berufsschule einen Vergleich gemacht - bei meinem ThinkPad SL500 (matt) konnte man ohne Probleme arbeiten, bei dem anderen Gerät, war ein Asus mit spiegeldem Display konnte man so gut wie nichts erkennen, aber im Auto arbeiten kann man eh vergessen.


----------



## zia (19. September 2009)

und der lenovoThinkpad SL300 NS6K5GE *4GB RAM*?


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

Die SL Reihe hat leider einen entscheidenden Nachteil gegenüber der R, T und X Reihe - es sind keine "richtigen" ThinkPads mehr, das heißt die Linuxunterstützung geht nicht so gut wie mit einem aus der T Serie (da läuft "thinkpad-acpi, bei einem SL nicht, es geht aber fast genauso gut, man muss halt mehr selber machen), die Geräte sind etwas dicker als die aus den anderen Serien und die Kanten an der Seite sind stark abgeschrägt, sprich man braucht einiges an Übung um einfach mal so ein Kabel anzustecken ohne direkt hinschauen zu müssen, stört aber nicht so arg. Die Verarbeitung passt, die Akkulaufzeit geht so, Lautstärke ist je nach Typ in Ordnung, der Bildschirmrücken ist spiegelnd, deswegen sieht man ziemlich schnell Fingerabdrücke und leichte Kratzer.


----------



## zia (19. September 2009)

ich wollte eigentlich nicht über 1000 Euro ausgeben, lieber drunter bleiben. Allerdings gehe ich nicht immer pfleglich mit meinen Teilen um und bin wie gesagt viel unterwegs damit, auch mit dem rad, der bahn usw, teilweise in den tropen. das ist meine Sorge mit den acers und die überlegung mit lenovo oder mac.

da ich nicht zocke, brauche ich auch keinen superschnellen rechner, aber wär schon schön, wenn die lautsprecher hörbar sind.

würdest Du eher den thinkpad sl 300 oder den acer travelmate 8471 nehmen?


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

Acer würde ich meiden, dann doch eher das Sl300, aber da wäre ein Gerät aus einer anderen Serie besser...


----------



## zia (19. September 2009)

danke, das mit lapstore ist ein wirklich interessanter tipp. hab mir heute das acer teil angesehen, tastatur wirkt wirklich recht gewöhnungsbedürftig, jedenfalls für vielschreiber wie mich. Sonst wohl ok. Nun habe ich folgende Modelle gefunden:

Lenovo Thinkpad T400 - Demogerät - 6474-1EG - WWAN 

http://www.lapstore.de/aframe.php?lang=x

Letzteres ist schön leicht, aber nur mit externer maus, jedenfalls keinem touchpad, und nur ein 12er Bildschirm... 

was denkst du darüber? Sind das wirklich Alternativen zum acer t?


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

Der untere Link geht leider nicht.

Falls der nur diesen "roten Boppel" hat, dann sei froh, ein Touchpad macht das Gerät nur teurer&schwerer und wenn du dich eingewöhnt hast, dann nimmst du das Touchpad eh nicht mehr sondern den Trackpoint.


----------



## midnight (19. September 2009)

Also ich komm mit so einem Trackpoint nicht klar, hatte mal für eine Weile ein Laptop mit sonnem Ding. Da bleib ich doch beim Touchpad. Und das sonn Touchpad das Gerät wirklich schwerer macht nehm ich dir nicht ab und wirklich Geld kann so ein Ding nun auch nicht kosten.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

20-30g halt und vieleicht ein paar Euro, aber die Trackpoints von Lenovo sind richtig gut - ich bediene mein Laptop selbst mit Maus dran (für Spiele oder Bildbearbeitung) eigentlich nur mit Trackpoint, mit dem Trackpoint von dem Fujitsu Siemens Laptop in der Arbeit komme ich aber einfach gar nicht klar - viel zu ungenau...


----------



## zia (19. September 2009)

Die Alternative auf der gleichen Seite lautet:

Lenovo Thinkpad X200 - Demogerät - 7458-5TG - WWAN

sorry, irgendwie klappt es mit der Verlinkung hier nicht und ich habe schon 4-eckige augen.

Ja, so einen roten "boppel" hatte ich auch mal bei einem arbeits-thinkpad, damals noch von ibm, bin mit dem ding auch überhaupt nicht klar gekommen.... würd mir einfach eine maus dazu kaufen.


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

Mach das.  Ich würde dir aber von einer kleinen "Notebookmaus" abraten - entweder ist meine Hand viel zu groß oder die Teile sind einfach nur schlecht gebaut.


----------



## zia (19. September 2009)

die sorge zu gr0ßer patscher hätte ich auch bei der tastatur vom x 200. die hab ich noch nicht gesehen, bzw. ausprobiert. welches von beiden hältst du denn die bessere lösung von beiden, das x200 oder das t400? 

sind die nun wirklich so viel schneller und stabiler als das acer t-? (kann man ja auch ne xtra tastatur für zuhause dran machen...


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

IBM/Lenovo Händler gibt es fast überall, schau am besten mal auf der Homepage von Lenovo unter Partner oder Händler, da solltest du etwas aus der nähe finden, die haben das Teil entweder da oder können es bestellen. Wenn der Preis stimmt, kannst du es ja dann gleich da kaufen, ansonsten war es dir halt einfach zu klein.


----------



## zia (19. September 2009)

ja, gute idee  werd es einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## zia (20. September 2009)

ich bin immer noch am rumsuchen

was haltet Ihr von diesem lenovo: 
http://www.funke-it.de/05_pro_x200_daten.pdf

überlege auch wegen dell vostro 1310, aber irgendwie scheinen mir die dells nicht so haltbar zu sein, haben dafür aber wohl einen guten service..  der dell kostet einen hunni weniger, hat aber 13er Bildschirm, und dvd brenner, eine größere und schnellere Festplatte und einen größeren Arbeitsspeicher, aber nur ein Jahr Garantie... und ist ca ein pfund schwerer

was wäre eurer meinung nach im vergleich die bessere alternative?


----------



## midnight (21. September 2009)

Die Garantie kannst du bei Dell ja verlängern. Wenn das Ding 100€ weniger kostet, kannst du dafür ja "support dazukaufen" 

Einen Vostro hab ich auch. Schlicht, teilweise etwas klobig, aber stabil und zuverlässig.

so far


----------



## derLordselbst (21. September 2009)

Ich möchte eine klare Empfehlung für die Timeline-Reihe aussprechen!

Die 14,1 Zoll Version der Business-Reihe ist bei uns zuhause in täglicher Benutzung und überzeugt mit hellen, matten Display, der angenehmen Tastatur und der langen Akkulaufzeit.

Der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Vorschlägen, die Du hier gepostet hast, ist die CPU. Die teuere Variante hat eine Dualcore-Prozessor, der sich erheblich in der gefühlten Geschwindigkeit auswirkt, da einzelne Prozesse nicht so schnell den Rechner blockieren.


----------



## STSLeon (21. September 2009)

Kann die Timeline reihe auch empfehlen. Vorallem das P/L-verhältnis ist sehr attraktiv.


----------



## zia (21. September 2009)

?? 
So wie ich das sehe, haben die doch beide einen Dual Core Prozessor: der neue hat einen Intel Core™2 Duo P8400 (2,26 GHz), 160GB Festplatte und kostet 899,- inkl. mit 3 Jahren VOG, mit 500GB 1000;-.

Das Demogerät hat einen Intel Core™2 Duo P8600 (3MB L2 Cache/ 2,4GHz/ 1066MHz FSB), eine   200GB - Serial ATA - 7200rpm Festplatte und ein externes optisches LW. Aber nur noch 2 Jahre Bring-In-Garantie und kostet inkl. 1000.

Ist der schnellere Prozessor so viel besser, dass es sich lohnt für ein ein Jahr altes Gerät das Gleiche wie für ein absolutes Neugerät auszugeben?

?????


----------



## derLordselbst (21. September 2009)

Ich meinte die beiden Timeline-Varianten von der ersten Seite:


Der hier hat einen Duo-Prozessor:

Notebooks Acer TravelMate 8471-944G32N Timeline

Der hier einen Solo-Prozessor:

Notebooks Acer TravelMate 8471-354G32N Timeline


Der Umstieg von 1 auf 2 Prozessorkernen gehört zu den Sachen, die man wirklich im Alltag spürt. Ob 2 oder 4 GB RAM oder ein paar hundert MegaHz Takt spürt man kaum.  

Da ist es deine Entscheidung, ob Du eher zu den geduldigen Menschen gehörst und lieber etwas mehr ausgibst.

Es gibt aber noch einen Preistipp:

Notebooks Acer TravelMate 8471 Timeline*Preis-Hit*

Der Unterschied sind 2 GB RAM weniger und kein Betriebssystem, aber trotzdem ein Dual-Core Prozessor.  

Die zwei GB RAM spürst Du kaum bei einen Notebook und Windows 7 bekommst Du für unter 100 Euro. Die Zeit bis zum Verkaufsstart von Windows 7 kann man mit der RC-Version oder der 90 Tage-Enterprise Testversion überbrücken. Die komplette Hardware wird übrigens von Windows 7 erkannt.


----------



## zia (21. September 2009)

Hab mich schon gewundert 

Danke auf alle Fälle!

Ich tendiere mittlerweile sehr stark zum thinkpad x200. Sieht klasse aus und wirkt wesentlich stabiler als der Acer. Allerdings ist mir der Unterschied zwischen den beiden oben genannten Prozessoren des lenovo nicht so recht klar, ob sich das wirklich bemerkbar macht... und ob es nicht wirklich sinnvoller ist, das Neugerät zu kaufen.

Kennst Du Dich da aus?


----------



## Kadauz (21. September 2009)

Also ich hab ein x200 mit 2,4GHz. Und der Unterschied zu 2,26 ist nur marginal. Also da würd ich kein Kaufkriterium draus machen.
Ansonten kannst ruhig zum x200 greifen...


----------



## zia (21. September 2009)

ja, ich hab es mir heute angesehen und war sofort davon begeistert. Liebe auf den ersten Blick, erinnert mich an mein allererstes Notebook (Compaq sw) Leider konnten die mir in dem Shop kein für mich bezahlbares Angebot (unter 1000) machen, sonst hätte ich gleich zugeschlagen.

Kann man auch noch nachträglich problemlos eine größere Festplatte oder einen größeren Arbeitsspeicher einbauen?


----------



## rebel4life (21. September 2009)

Nimm das Thinkpad.


----------



## derLordselbst (21. September 2009)

Auch wenn Lenovo nicht IBM ist, haben sie beim Service doch wieder etwas die Kurve bekommen (zumindest laut c't). 

Das Acer ist billiger, leichter, hat keinen Trackpoint, die bessere Akkulaufzeit, allerdings auch einen schlechteren Ruf als Marke. Ob Dir ein Thinkpad 250,- Euro mehr wert, Du das etwas altbackene Design magst (aber auch die traditionell gute Tastatur) ist dann wirklich letztendlich deine Abwägung, die Dir keiner abnehmen kann.

Bei dem Preis von 650,- Euro konnte ich zum Acer allerdings nicht nein sagen.


----------



## zia (21. September 2009)

650 ist ein guter Preis für das Acer, dessen Bildschirm einfach saugut (LED) scheint. Hatte auch noch eine Variante für 670 entdeckt

Notebooks Acer TravelMate 8471-354G32N Timeline

Ich kann den lenovo jetzt für 860,- bekommen, da kann ich kaum widerstehen. Klar ist das Design altbacken (oder klassisch, aber eben funktional und sieht nicht aus wie ein Grabstein.

Die Tastatur (die zudem auch spritzwassergeschützt ist  überzeugt mich mehr als beim Acer. 

Und ich hatte schon mal einen Acer, der relativ schnell Probleme mit dem Display bekam. Aber das kann einem wahrscheinlich mit jedem Gerät passieren.


----------



## rebel4life (21. September 2009)

Die Tastatur ist schon praktisch bei nem ThinkPad - fließt alles nach unten durch.


----------



## zia (21. September 2009)

alles schon vorgekommen 

aber kann man im Nachhinein noch problemlos die Festplatte erweitern) Oder ist es besser das gleich zu tun? Dann habe ich aber ein Problem mit der Garantie, weil die FP kein originalteil ist. hätte dann zwar 2 J. Garantie vom Händler darauf, aber habe Angst, dass ich, falls es ein Problem geben sollte, nicht weiß, woran es liegt, ob FP oder Rest oder mache ich mir da umsonst den Kopf?


----------



## rebel4life (21. September 2009)

Festplatte, miniPCIe, Laufwerk, Ram, alles bei nem ThinkPad kein Problem, in der Anleitung ist alles schön bebildert und beschrieben.


----------



## Kadauz (22. September 2009)

Jop genau, ein Thinkpad iss komplett zerlegbar. 

Hier ein Review meinerseits:
[X20*] Erfahrungsbericht x200 (7458-7QG) - X - Serie (inkl. Tablet) - Thinkpad-Forum.de


----------



## zia (22. September 2009)

empfehlenswerter Bericht, danke! Hätte ich vorher lesen sollen.

Das mit dem Display klingt ja leider nicht soo toll, aber nun habe ich  schon bestellt.


----------

